# Erfahrungsbericht bei Bestellung auf commencal-store.de



## tonne99 (1. September 2020)

Eine kleine Warnung an die, die wie ich direkt auf der Commencal-Website bestellen wollen: hatte das Meta AM HT Race 2020 bestellt, es kam auch (wie ich finde sehr zuegig!) nach ca 12d (inklusive Wochenenden) an. Also genauer gesagt, die Sendung - im Paket war dann allerdings die 2019er Version des Meta AM HT, also ein anderes Bike, was den Rahmen und die Komponenten angeht; zudem hat der Rahmen an mehreren Stellen Kratzer, ausserdem hat die Gabel an 2 Stellen kleine Macken, und zu guter Letzt ist die Kette angerostet (!), an jedem Glied. Irgendeine Dokumentation wie z.B. manual/aufbauanleitung/setup oder Unterlagen zu den verbauten Komponenten wie Gabel oder Bremsen etc. war natürlich nicht vorhanden.

Kann gerne Bilder posten, wenn es jmd nicht glaubt...

Ride on


----------



## Bene2405 (1. September 2020)

Vll das falsche Paket verschickt worden bzw verwechselt? Sie verkaufen ja auch ihre Gebrauchtflotte....

Schon mit Kundenservice in Kontakt gewesen? Was sagen die dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (1. September 2020)

Ich denke die haben da was im Versand verwechselt.  Ich habe schon 4 Bikes und jensten anderes Zeugs bei Commencal bestellt und gab noch nie Probleme.


----------



## simda (1. September 2020)

Tut mir leid, dass du eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hast. Gegenteilig könnten jetzt hier sicher Dutzende positive Erfahrungen posten - inklusive mir selbst.

Der Eintrag ist also nicht zielführend. Mit Commencal in Kontakt treten und wenn dann da gar nichts geht und null Entgegenkommen sichtbar wird wieder hier melden. Fehler passieren, macht für den Einzelnen keinen Spass, ist aber kein gültiges Gesamturteil, dass das Geschäftsgebaren einer Firma aufzeigt.


----------



## prince67 (1. September 2020)

Warte doch erst die Reaktion auf deine Reklamation ab, bevor du einen solchen Warnthread in Netz stellst.
Fehler können jeden passieren. Wichtig ist, wie damit umgegangen wird.


----------



## tonne99 (1. September 2020)

Ja, ihr habt im Prinzip Recht. Da kann noch alles passieren. Ist auch kein endgueltiges Urteil oder so, sondern ein momentaner Erfahrungsbericht.
War halt im ersten Moment doch sehr enttaeuscht (nachdem ich bisher viel positives gelesen hatte), und da war das halt eine Reaktion. Die erste Reaktion war allerdings, dort anzurufen und ganz freundlich nachzufragen, woraufhin ich gebeten wurde, eine email zu schreiben. Da warte ich jetzt auf Antwort und werde natürlich berichten.

Finde es trotzdem zielführend, so etwas auch zu erwaehnen und nicht nur all die positiven Erfahrungen zu werten, denn ein solcher Fehler wie bei mir gehört ja auch zum Gesamtbild. Bin auch bisher nicht grossartig boese auf die oder so. Erstmal abwarten, wie sie das loesen...


----------



## tonne99 (1. September 2020)

P.S. vll haette ich die Formulierung "warnung" auch erstmal weglassen koennen. Wie gesagt, we'll see


----------



## tonne99 (1. September 2020)

So. Habe "Warnung" und "Vorsicht" jetzt erstmal aus dem Threadtitel entfernt. Einverstanden?


----------



## 4Stroke (1. September 2020)

Selten so einen guten Service und Support gehabt wie bei Commencal, und das obwohl sie in Andorra sitzen.


----------



## Archie4Strings (4. September 2020)

Habe bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Der deutsche Kontakt war sehr nett. Sowas muss anstandslos reklamiert werden. ist ja nicht die Ware die du bestellt hast. Sollte eigentlch problemlos zu klären sein.


----------



## benni181 (22. September 2020)

hi leute ich suche zur zeit ein neues enduro bike und jetzt bin ich auf diese Marke gestoßen könnt ihr mir mal eure Erfahrungen berichten wie sind die bikes? Gibt es händler wie sieht es mit Ersatzteilen aus wollte eigentlich ein yt aber der kundendienst muss ja so schlecht sein ich habe keine lust ewig auf Ersatzteile oder mal ne antwort zu warten könnt ihr mich überzeugen zu dieser Marke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (22. September 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> hi leute ich suche zur zeit ein neues enduro bike und jetzt bin ich auf diese Marke gestoßen könnt ihr mir mal eure Erfahrungen berichten wie sind die bikes? Gibt es händler wie sieht es mit Ersatzteilen aus wollte eigentlich ein yt aber der kundendienst muss ja so schlecht sein ich habe keine lust ewig auf Ersatzteile oder mal ne antwort zu warten könnt ihr mich überzeugen zu dieser Marke.



Vielleicht solltest du deine Fragen etwas konkreter formulieren. 

Wie sind die Bikes? Schau dir die Testberichte an.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (22. September 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> hi leute ich suche zur zeit ein neues enduro bike und jetzt bin ich auf diese Marke gestoßen könnt ihr mir mal eure Erfahrungen berichten wie sind die bikes? Gibt es händler wie sieht es mit Ersatzteilen aus wollte eigentlich ein yt aber der kundendienst muss ja so schlecht sein ich habe keine lust ewig auf Ersatzteile oder mal ne antwort zu warten könnt ihr mich überzeugen zu dieser Marke.


Auf jedenfall Commencal. Da kannst du absolut garnix falsch machen. Drauf setzten und wohlfühlen.  Der Service is top, Shops musst du mal googlen.  Bikeperformens Dresden, The Factoryshop in CH.


----------



## benni181 (22. September 2020)

Bei wenn ruft ihr an für Fragen oder ersatzteile? Was für ein bike ist vergleichbar mit dem yt jeffsy?


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (22. September 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Bei wenn ruft ihr an für Fragen oder ersatzteile? Was für ein bike ist vergleichbar mit dem yt jeffsy?


Direkt bei Commencal.de oder Email funzt auch super.  Ersatzteile direkt auf der Seite bei Commencal.  Das Commencal Meta AM 29 wäre das gegenstück zum jeffys nur geiler..😁


----------



## benni181 (22. September 2020)

Aber da ist ne 38er fox drin ich würde eher sagen wie capra oder?


----------



## benni181 (22. September 2020)

Ich denke es ist mehr das meta tr 29 oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (22. September 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist mehr das meta tr 29 oder


Ja genau... dann wäre das TR 29 wohl eher was du suchst. Bin bei yt leider nicht ganz im Bild bei den vielen Modellen


----------



## benni181 (22. September 2020)

Ich finde sie nur etwas schwer die Räder


----------



## anderson (23. September 2020)

Ich würde vermuten, dass das Meta TR schon noch abfahrtslastiger ist, als das Jeffsy. Und wenn du ein Problem mit schweren Bikes hast, kauf dir kein Commencal. Wobei das Gewicht nicht alleine ausschlaggebend dafür ist, wie gut du damit den Berg hoch kommst. Ich kann nur vom neuen Meta AM sagen, dass die Geometrie sich hervorragend für den Uphill eignet.


----------



## benni181 (23. September 2020)

Fully Mountainbikes online kaufen | bike-components
					

Fully Mountainbikes Carbon & Alu - für Damen & Herren online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




Was haltet ihr von dem rad ist eigentlich preislich im Verhältnis das beste Angebot oder? Der coil dämpfer ist mega bei dem anderen Modell aber 1000euro ist heftig finde ich sind ja die aktuellen 2021 Modelle oder? Hier steht das sie lieferbar sind aber auf der händler Homepage steht erst im dez lieferbar


----------



## Epic-Treter (23. September 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> hi leute ich suche zur zeit ein neues enduro bike und jetzt bin ich auf diese Marke gestoßen könnt ihr mir mal eure Erfahrungen berichten wie sind die bikes? Gibt es händler wie sieht es mit Ersatzteilen aus wollte eigentlich ein yt aber der kundendienst muss ja so schlecht sein ich habe keine lust ewig auf Ersatzteile oder mal ne antwort zu warten könnt ihr mich überzeugen zu dieser Marke.



WiewäredennmaldaseinoderandereSatzzeichendamitmandentextauchlesenkann


----------



## BenMT (23. September 2020)

Bike Components hat jetzt auch Commencal, hab gerade auf Facebook Werbung gesehen.


----------



## Archie4Strings (23. September 2020)

Ich bin ja ein kleiner Commencal Fanboy, weil ich das Meta HT so sehr mag. Meine Erfahrungen bzw. was ich in den letzten 2 Jahren über die Marke gelernt habe:


der deutsche Ansprechparter mit dem ich per E-Mail Kontakt hatte war super nett und hat stehts zügig geantwortet. Auch bei vermeintlich nervigen Fragen ala "habt ihr noch den 2018 Rahmen in shiny gun metal?"...
commencal baut keine Bikes aus Carbon, weil das Material extrem umweltschädlich ist und die Carbonrahmen wohl unter sehr schlechten Bedingungen in Asien gefertigt werden (ob die Arbeitsbedingungen bei den Alurahmen besser sind weiß ich allerdings nicht. Habe allerdings schon öfter gelesen, dass Carbon deutlich umweltUNfreundlicher ist... vielleicht gibts da auch ein paar mehr giftige Dämpfe o.ä.? ich kann das nicht näher beurteilen, aber es hat mir die Firma sehr sympathisch gemacht)
ich finde sie sehen saugeil aus (das Auge isst ja auch mit)
Preis-Leistung ist mindestens gut (ggf. auch noch besser) - wobei ich hier nur die Hardtails mit anderen Marken verglichen habe
der Versand auch aus Frankreich/Andorra war zügig. Nach 4 oder 5 Werktagen war es da


----------



## benni181 (23. September 2020)

Fully Mountainbikes online kaufen | bike-components
					

Fully Mountainbikes Carbon & Alu - für Damen & Herren online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## benni181 (23. September 2020)

Was sagt ihr zu dem Modell? Und die größe weiss ich net ich binx1.90 groß und hab ne sl von 91cm l oder xl?


----------



## Bike_Tyson (23. September 2020)

In diesem Thread soll(te) es eigentlich um etwas anderes gehen. Das artet ja in eine ganz individuelle Kaufberatung aus. Vielleicht bist du hier besser aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (23. September 2020)

Mich wundert auch, dass die Bikes bei BC lieferbar sind. Ich spekuliere auf den grünen TR Rahmen. Lieferzeit Commencal März 2021, BC lagernd. Und das Essential ist dann auch noch 200 Euro billiger.

Bei dem Essential wird das Gewicht vermutlich mindestens um 1 KG abweichen


----------



## benni181 (24. September 2020)

Hätte die Gelegenheit ein meta zu kaufen aber in der größe L ich bin aber 1.90 groß und sl von 92 da wird der Rahmen zu klein sein oder?


----------



## kreisbremser (24. September 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Hätte die Gelegenheit ein meta zu kaufen aber in der größe L ich bin aber 1.90 groß und sl von 92 da wird der Rahmen zu klein sein oder?





Bike_Tyson schrieb:


> In diesem Thread soll(te) es eigentlich um etwas anderes gehen. Das artet ja in eine ganz individuelle Kaufberatung aus. Vielleicht bist du hier besser aufgehoben.


das wirst du an anderer stelle herausfinden müssen.
gerade abwärts sind die geschmäcker sehr verschieden. tendenziell ist ein rahmen verspielter und wendiger, wenn er kleiner ist.
für anfänger sind onlinekäufe selten die erste wahl, obwohl viele dennoch glücklich oder für immer ausm forum verschwunden sind, nach dem sie hier beraten wurden.


----------



## benni181 (24. September 2020)

Man sitzt halt viel höher und der Druck erhöht sich auf die Hände oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## kreisbremser (24. September 2020)

je nach körperbau und geometrie/ einstellung des bikes...
du bist ungefähr in meiner größe, ich fahre seit 2015 ein radon slide carbon in 22". sitze da sehr aufrecht. allerdings kann ich auch die gabel traveln. abwärts ist der sattel sowieso unten...
aus meiner erfahrung mit enduro/allmountain, hardtail und trekkingrad ist der druck auf den handgelenken am enduro am geringsten. zudem muss man zum einen die (rücken)muskulatur trainieren und sein(e) bike(s) auf die eigenen bedürfnisse abstimmen. zu viel last aufm handgelenk ist immer schlecht.

falls du allerdings mit "höher sitzen" aufrechter sitzen bei einem kleinen rad meinst, dann stimmt das grundsätzlich und es bleibt dir nichts, als räder mit ähnlichen geometrien probe zufahren.


----------



## Epic-Treter (24. September 2020)

benni181 schrieb:


> Hätte die Gelegenheit ein meta zu kaufen aber in der größe L ich bin aber 1.90 groß und sl von 92 da wird der Rahmen zu klein sein oder?





Bike_Tyson schrieb:


> In diesem Thread soll(te) es eigentlich um etwas anderes gehen. Das artet ja in eine ganz individuelle Kaufberatung aus. Vielleicht bist du hier besser aufgehoben.






war "draufsetzenundausprobieren" schon ?


----------



## PipoVS (20. November 2020)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich aus dem Themenstarter geworden? 

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur per Mail Kontakt mit dem commencal-store. Dabei immer rasche, freundliche und ausführliche Antworten erhalten.


----------



## tonne99 (20. November 2020)

PipoVS schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich aus dem Themenstarter geworden?
> 
> Ich hatte bis jetzt nur per Mail Kontakt mit dem commencal-store. Dabei immer rasche, freundliche und ausführliche Antworten erhalten.


Hi, sorry für späte Antwort.

Meine Erfahrung bezüglich Kommunikation sowohl per Mail als auch Telefon mit dem support war sehr gut (auf englisch btw. Wenn man ab und zu ein Salut oder merci einwirft, freuen sie sich aber .

Inhaltlich war es so, dass ich nach einigen tagen eine Anweisung zur Rücksendung des falschen und offenbar gebrauchten Bikes bekam. Habe es einfach wieder verpackt mit dem Karton, in dem es kam und es wurde per Termin direkt an der Wohnungstür von DHL Express abgeholt, also fast kein Aufwand.
Nach ca. 12 bis 14d war dann das korrekte Bike da. Bei dem hat alles gestimmt, es war das 2020 modell etc. Allerdings hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass die sattelstütze defekt war. Also das gleiche mit DHL Express, nur halt auf die sattelstütze beschränkt. Habe recht zügig Ersatz bekommen.

Letztendlich würde ich schätzen, dass ich dann ca. 6wo (?) nach Bestellung das korrekte Bike voll einsatzfähig bei mir stehen hatte.

Ich habe für die 1. Fehlsendung ein Tshirt und auf Nachfrage ein ersatzschaltauge kostenlos mitgesendet bekommen.

Bezüglich der defekten sattelstütze habe ich ein besseres Modell als Ersatz bekommen. Also auch cool.

Insgesamt also sehr gute Erfahrung mit dem support, eher mäßige erfahrung mit dem Versand, aber nun ja, beides kann halt mal passieren. Darauf muss man gerade beim Versender eingestellt sein. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass sie in Andorra sitzen, war alles weitaus weniger problematisch, als man vll erwarten würde oder als ich es im ersten Moment befürchtet habe.

Bike selbst ist sehr geil. Würde also Commencal weiter empfehlen. Trotzdem würde ich mir beim nächsten Mal bei nem deutschen Versender halt weniger Sorgen machen.

P.s. habe zufällig auch dieses jahr ein YT gekauft. Da gab es auch einen garantiefall, was sie nach etwas Nachhaken sehr zuvorkommend und rasch gelöst haben. Auch hier: super, sehr netter Support, geiles Bike.

P.p.s sorry , das hier ist aufm handy getippt


----------



## CedricLeuschner (24. Februar 2021)

Servus, ich würde mir mal gern eure Meinung zu meinem Fall anhören.
Ich habe vor 6 Wochen ein Supreme DH 29 gekauft, die Lieferung war echt zügig, 1 1/2 Wochen später war es da. Hab das Gerät aufgebaut, alle Schrauben angezogen und dann is mit der Hinterbau aufgefallen, irgendwas war da komisch. Der Bolzen mit dem der Dämpfer am umlenkhebel befestigt war war nicht gekontert aber ich dachte mir, dass Commencal so ein wichtiges Teil schon nicht vergessen wird und das so sein soll. Ich habe da dann auch nicht weiter drauf geachtet und hatte jetzt 3 Fahrten auf dem bike. Heute wollte ich die Schrauben nachziehen und dann is mir aufgefallen, dass der Bolzen ewig weit raus schaut (sieht man auf dem Bild), der umlenkhebel verkratzt ist und die Löcher auch nichtmehr so ganz übereinander passen. Ich habe jetzt mal dem commencal Support geschrieben mit Bildern und einer ausführlichen Beschreibung. 
was denkt ihr, bekomme ich das erstattet oder muss ich dafür selbst aufkommen und was sind so eure Erfahrungen, wie lange dauert sowas bei commencal? 
ich will jetzt keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen, das bike an sich ist Top, über die weiteren Entwicklungen werd ich mal hier was rein schreiben wenn’s was neues gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CedricLeuschner (24. Februar 2021)




----------



## Highclimber (12. Juni 2022)

Gleiches Problem, innerhalb von 1,5 Tagen nach Anziehen mit Drehmomentschlüssel hats das Teil bei mir so weit gelockert, dass es so gekommen ist, wie bei dir. Gabs bei dir einen Ersatz fürs Rockerlink? Wäre ja völlig realitätsfremd, vorauszusetzen, dass man jede einzelne Abfahrt das Teil nachzieht...


----------



## Dominik19xx (16. Juni 2022)

Highclimber schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem, innerhalb von 1,5 Tagen nach Anziehen mit Drehmomentschlüssel hats das Teil bei mir so weit gelockert, dass es so gekommen ist, wie bei dir. Gabs bei dir einen Ersatz fürs Rockerlink? Wäre ja völlig realitätsfremd, vorauszusetzen, dass man jede einzelne Abfahrt das Teil nachzieht...


Klingt nach einem klassischen Fall für Schraubensicherung. Meiner Erfahrung nach haben die meisten Dämpferbolzen das ab Werk schon aufs Gewinde geschmiert.  
Wurde das bei Commencal eventuell vergessen?

Ansonsten nicht vergessen das das Zeug nachdem es einmal wieder gelöst wurde zwar noch am Gewinde klebt, seinen Job aber nicht mehr wirklich erfüllt.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juni 2022)

Schon Paul Aston´s Sicherheitswarnung zum Supreme gesehen...?  Er hängt sich zwar ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster, aber gefährlich ist das Teil wohl schon, sollte jeder mal nachschauen der eins hat.


----------



## Highclimber (29. Juni 2022)

Sicherung war drauf, es hat sich schon vorher mal am Drehpunkt des Rockers die ab Werk angezogene Schraube trotz Sicherung gelockert. Commencal bietet lediglich 30% Rabatt als Crash Replacement an, dazu noch 19€ Versand. Glaube in Zukunft fließt die Kohle an andere Hersteller...

Hat jemand einen Plan wie problematisch Zurückbiegen wäre? Sind lediglich 2-3mm, die Schraube rastet mit etwas Nachdruck per Hand im verbogenen Rockerarm ein. Mache mir am meisten Gedanken darüber, dass dann evtl. die Dämpferaufnahmen nicht mehr 100% kolinear sind und man im besten Fall sehr inhomogenen Gleitlagerverschleiß hat oder im schlimmsten Fall den Dämpfer in Mitleidenschaft zieht. Oder bewegt sich das in Dimensionen, die unerheblich sind?


----------



## F-B-W (29. Juni 2022)

Highclimber schrieb:


> Sicherung war drauf, es hat sich schon vorher mal am Drehpunkt des Rockers die ab Werk angezogene Schraube trotz Sicherung gelockert. Commencal bietet lediglich 30% Rabatt als Crash Replacement an, dazu noch 19€ Versand. Glaube in Zukunft fließt die Kohle an andere Hersteller...


Ist ja wohl ein Witz, wenn das Problem nicht durch einen Sturz ausgelöst wurde. Das Problem sollte Commencal beheben. Das Bike ist ja noch fast neu und sollte entsprechend funktionieren.
Was das zurückbiegen angeht, würde ich beachten, dass du mit dem Supreme sicherlich Sachen fährst, wo ein Sturz eher schwere Folgen haben kann. Entsprechend sehe ich das nicht unbedingt als einen Ort für Experimente.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grussdich69 (1. Juli 2022)

Highclimber schrieb:


> Sicherung war drauf, es hat sich schon vorher mal am Drehpunkt des Rockers die ab Werk angezogene Schraube trotz Sicherung gelockert. Commencal bietet lediglich 30% Rabatt als Crash Replacement an, dazu noch 19€ Versand. Glaube in Zukunft fließt die Kohle an andere Hersteller...
> 
> Hat jemand einen Plan wie problematisch Zurückbiegen wäre? Sind lediglich 2-3mm, die Schraube rastet mit etwas Nachdruck per Hand im verbogenen Rockerarm ein. Mache mir am meisten Gedanken darüber, dass dann evtl. die Dämpferaufnahmen nicht mehr 100% kolinear sind und man im besten Fall sehr inhomogenen Gleitlagerverschleiß hat oder im schlimmsten Fall den Dämpfer in Mitleidenschaft zieht. Oder bewegt sich das in Dimensionen, die unerheblich sind?


So ein Verhalten kann ich mir bei dem Laden fasst nicht vorstellen. Habe bisher nur top Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht. 
Hier mal die Mailadresse von meinem Kontakt bei denen 


> [email protected]


Schau mal ob du Ihm ne Mail schreiben kannst.


----------



## Highclimber (25. August 2022)

grussdich69 schrieb:


> So ein Verhalten kann ich mir bei dem Laden fasst nicht vorstellen. Habe bisher nur top Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht.
> Hier mal die Mailadresse von meinem Kontakt bei denen
> 
> Schau mal ob du Ihm ne Mail schreiben kannst.


Mein Mailer hat wohl die Benachrichtigung für die Antwort in den Spam geschoben 
Das war exakt die Mail, an die ich geschrieben habe. Ist leider jetzt so über die Bühne gegangen. Bin es jetzt einige Wochen zurückgebogen mit zurechtgeschliffener Mutter auf der Gewindeeinsatzseite und Baumarktschraube gefahren, bis die Teile da waren. Hätte vmtl. noch ewig so funktioniert, aber hab mittlerweile das neue Teil drin.

Mittlerweile haben sich fast alle ab Werk abgezogenen Gelenke einmal gelockert, manche sogar mehrfach, trotz angegebenem Drehoment und massig Schraubensicherung (die überall sonst an allen anderen Rädern einen guten Job macht). Trauerspiel genug, dass ich der angegebenen Adresse nochmal geschrieben habe, aber ohne wirklichen Glauben, dass da nochmal was passiert.

Ich ziehe für mich den Schluss, in Zukunft einen großen Bogen um die Marke machen werde. Die Karre fährt zwar gut, aber die Qualität des Aufbaus ist Schrott, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Zumindest muss ich davon ausgehen, da mein Fall ja scheinbar nichts Ungewöhnliches und somit nicht garantiewürdig ist.


----------



## BockAufBiken (22. September 2022)

Ich habe bei meinem Supreme 2x das Insert der untervDämpferaufnahme verloren. Ich habe darauf mehrfach mit dem deutschsprachigen Support telefoniert. Der war sehr kulant. Scheint ja bei dir das selbe Problem zu sein. Das Problem ist denen aber bekannt.


----------

